# Ubuntu 6.10???



## watts289 (Nov 9, 2006)

Did any try the new 6.10?? 

I put it on my omnibook 900b

and it runs pretty good.

and evryone has access to root now
u just have to use root under a terminal by using SU.

but u first have to change the root password by going into users and groups.

i am now gunna primarily use linux on ym laptop and windows on my desktop.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 10, 2006)

running it on a tough book great os dependable steady and everything works though I dohave to start my wireless card everytime its a small price to pay


----------



## watts289 (Nov 10, 2006)

it is one of the greatest os's  

I think that ubuntu is the most  geared towards the average home desktop user than any other os. besides winblows.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 10, 2006)

watts289 said:


> it is one of the greatest os's
> 
> I think that ubuntu is the most  geared towards the average home desktop user than any other os. besides winblows.



I was in some random store yesterday, they had Ubuntu stickers saying "Ubuntu, Linux for human beings"

Also, saying "winblows" doesn't make you cool. It's just as childish as Linsux.


----------



## watts289 (Nov 10, 2006)

i never thought i was cool to begin with.....and in ym country theres the first amendment called  freedom of speech.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 10, 2006)

watts289 said:


> i never thought i was cool to begin with.....and in ym country theres the first amendment called  freedom of speech.



I'm not saying you shouldn't say it or aren't allowed to say it. Plus, freedom of speech doesn't count when it's discriminating, racist or whatsoever. Which misspelling a companies name isn't. So I'm not exactly sure why I just bothered to say that. 

Point is, they're called Microsoft or MS for short. Not Miscroshit, M$ or whatever. And the product is called Microsoft Windows, not Windoze, Winblows or candy. Jellybeans are candy however.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 10, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So I'm not exactly sure why I just bothered to say that.



Because you're Dan, and it's your job.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 10, 2006)

Might get Ubuntu back soon... thinking of Fedora but Ubuntu is the only one I know to work with my wireless card.


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2006)

I tried Dapper Drake for a while on an older system (AXP 1333 Mhz, 256MB DDR) and it was slow.. Slower than even Windows XP with the same system. And for some reason, the CPU worked all the time. Plus I had enormous troubles with simply installing it from the LiveCD. So far the Ubuntu-experience has been kinda .. scary, but I still have hopes. I really liked Same GNOME though. Addicitve as Heroes 3.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 12, 2006)

Well... I was going to try Debian but that kept downloading wrong, I don't think Fedora supports my WLAN card so Ubuntu is the best option. Downloaded 6.06 again by accident instead of 6.10 

Download it again tonight, takes less than an hour anyway now.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 17, 2006)

I can't even get 6.10 to install, i've downloaded it 3 times now. I get to the end of the install and my system hard locks. So i'll just stick to 6.06 for now.


----------



## Munkul (Nov 17, 2006)

i think im a whole "1" behnd everyone else, only got 5.10.
is there a dx9 emulator for linux? i would seriously think about using it if there was.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 20, 2006)

Munkul said:


> i think im a whole "1" behnd everyone else, only got 5.10.
> is there a dx9 emulator for linux? i would seriously think about using it if there was.



Cedega and WINE.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 21, 2006)

watts289 said:


> Did any try the new 6.10??
> 
> I put it on my omnibook 900b
> 
> ...



Installed edgy on my laptop...

Then realized how much I hate gnome.

And how bad ubuntu is with networking.

And installed mandriva 2007.

Much nicer for someone that knows how to get around in linux... honestly..

KDE forever! 


It wouldnt get along with my Wireless, Mandriva sees it fine. It didnt like my network proxy at work, Mandriva sees it fine. AMAROK wouldn't install correctly at first, updated ubuntu, it installed, but "please install mp3 playback" ended up in an infinite loop.

Give banshee a try. Good player, if you're stuck with gnome.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 21, 2006)

Might give Mandriva a go. Do users have more power and control than in Ubuntu?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 21, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Might give Mandriva a go. Do users have more power and control than in Ubuntu?



User administration offers Users with groups....  


Ubuntu has gone downhill for the poweruser, IMO.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 21, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> User administration offers Users with groups....
> 
> 
> Ubuntu has gone downhill for the poweruser, IMO.



I'll download it tonight. I tried Mandrake a couple of years ago and wasn't too impressed, but I can't remember it well and it was on a PII. If it detects my wireless card I'll see how I get on, but otherwise I won't be using it 

Drivers in Linux are just beyond me at the moment.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 21, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> I'll download it tonight. I tried Mandrake a couple of years ago and wasn't too impressed, but I can't remember it well and it was on a PII. If it detects my wireless card I'll see how I get on, but otherwise I won't be using it
> 
> Drivers in Linux are just beyond me at the moment.



They are a pain in the rear for wireless, everything else has become pretty painless, thankfully.  

Mandriva 2007 is still, making great strides since I last tried mandriva 5.0  

I wanted to give SUSE a try, but they have prettymuch NO mirrors running at a decent speed.. got my mandriva ISO at around 800kbps... 


ooh wow, upon playing with mandriva more-- theres a startup window like XP has for new media. Ubuntu just decides to open up their crappy CD player that didn't even play my media first time without asking @_@

and opening the hardware manager, prompts me to install new stuff!

WOW!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 22, 2006)

Is mandriva actually free? 2007 seems to be paid for and I can't work out the truly free version and if it lacks anything...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 22, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Is mandriva actually free? 2007 seems to be paid for and I can't work out the truly free version and if it lacks anything...



There is a free version of the DVD. They beg you over and over to get a subscription for a few things, but its fully functional. Just no "support". Then again, thats assumed 

(I used the free version)


----------



## DIBL (Nov 28, 2006)

Put Kubuntu (Ubuntu with KDE) 6.10 on my Intel "bad axe" system.  It wouldn't install easily on my computer with an ATI card -- I had to finesse it on with a lot of editing of "xorg.conf", and fool it into some kind of SVGA display mode.  With an Nvidia GeForce 7900GS it just installed straight off the CD image with zero issues.  I've spent the past two weeks beating it into submission, including setting up Win4Lin and a Windows database under that.  The only thing I can't get it to do is to read the SIM card from my digital camera in a little cheapie USB card reader.  But it will read my digital camera when directly connected via USB cable. It doesn't seem to have a driver for my Samsung SyncMaster 1100MB, but I told it to use the 1100DF driver and it works fine that way.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 29, 2006)

DIBL said:


> Put Kubuntu (Ubuntu with KDE) 6.10 on my Intel "bad axe" system.  It wouldn't install easily on my computer with an ATI card -- I had to finesse it on with a lot of editing of "xorg.conf", and fool it into some kind of SVGA display mode.  With an Nvidia GeForce 7900GS it just installed straight off the CD image with zero issues.  I've spent the past two weeks beating it into submission, including setting up Win4Lin and a Windows database under that.  The only thing I can't get it to do is to read the SIM card from my digital camera in a little cheapie USB card reader.  But it will read my digital camera when directly connected via USB cable. It doesn't seem to have a driver for my Samsung SyncMaster 1100MB, but I told it to use the 1100DF driver and it works fine that way.



Nvidia is Linux friendly has been 4 years now the green is calling


----------



## DIBL (Dec 1, 2006)

I went with Kubuntu 6.10. When I installed it on a PC with an ATI card, the X server wouldn't run until I tweaked xorg.conf and told it it was a "VESA" card.  Then I studied up on installing the ATI Linux driver and followed the procedure, and eventually it all worked OK, although the ATI Linux driver is pretty poor compared to the Windows driver.  Then I built a new machine with an Nvidia GeForce 7900GS, and Kubuntu 6.10 installed on this one fault-free.  I installed Automatix2, and used it to install the Nvidia Linux drive -- it is far better than ATI's and allows some overclocking on my card.  No more getting permission from Microsoft to add hard drives, do re-installs, or whatever I want to do with my system.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 2, 2006)

I had no trouble putting Ubuntu 610 on my old P4 with a ATI 9000 Pro 128, no wireless card so no issue with it... runs fine


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 2, 2006)

Pandaz3 said:


> I had no trouble putting Ubuntu 610 on my old P4 with a ATI 9000 Pro 128, no wireless card so no issue with it... runs fine



The old cards are starting to get a plan jane generic driver.... chances are you dont have 3d acceleration working though. Not correctly, anyways.

The main problem is getting true 3d acceleration...


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> The old cards are starting to get a plan jane generic driver.... chances are you dont have 3d acceleration working though. Not correctly, anyways.
> 
> The main problem is getting true 3d acceleration...



Yeah I am not very conversant with Linux, I have had lots of distros, but little patience in the past.  I love XP X64 with the new SP2, but this is a 32 bit computer and I won't pay for another copy of XP home.


----------



## dk75 (Feb 14, 2007)

As fof Ubuntu then i've tried it and... failed. I can't even start LiveCD - reboot every time.
6.10, 6.06, name it - won't work for me.


----------



## DIBL (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow -- the Ubuntu live CDs are extremely "generic" -- designed to run on anything with a CD ROM drive. The only fairly common problem is video display, but usually "safe graphics mode" and/or VESA mode works on anything, and then if you want the full capability of your graphics card, you need to install the specific Linux driver. You must have something quite specialized in your hardware/BIOS, to be totally non-supported that way.


----------



## dk75 (Feb 14, 2007)

wow, i'm *speeecial* ;PPPp
I've tryed every chose on first menu screen, CD test, memory test, i've changed gfx to VESA and other mode i can't only change RAID driver but whatever positon from menu i've chosed then reboot...
I'ts reaction to ATI X1950Pro? AMD64 Orleans one-core CPU? Patriot 2GB DUAL 800MHz memory? Every drive (including optical with ATA-SATA converter) connected to SATA (+samsungHDD connected to SATA RAID PCI card and seagateIDEHDD+IDE-SATAConverter)?
Maybe it's SATA RAID PCI card - Welland ST-114?


----------



## DIBL (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll bet that RAID array is the source of your problem.  Do you have a spare hard drive you could just connect to the IDE bus?  That would let you "play", without struggling with the other stuff.  If you decide you actually want to make a Ubuntu or Kubuntu installation, there are forums for help -- your ATI card will definitely provide you a "personal growth experience".  Here's the Kubuntu forum:

http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 15, 2007)

Ubuntu doesnt work on my PC, live discs and full installs. No idea why, but it just wont boot.

I run the live discs on other pc's though, probably the easiest to-use linux distro ive come across.


----------



## DIBL (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't see anything about your hardware that should be a problem.  Do Windows boot CDs boot OK in your CD ROM drive? Did you try "safe graphics" mode?


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 15, 2007)

Alright guys, tell me, does Ubuntu 6.1 actually come with it's own compiler this time, or am I going to have another CD-coaster?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 15, 2007)

I has a compiler zek, no prob.  I use it so you can trust me


----------



## Pandaz3 (Feb 15, 2007)

I went with OpenSuse 10.2 32 bit and it works well on that P4, so now I have the 64 bit version on my UL8 machine.  Both are stand alone OS, I won't dual boot again as I naturally gravitate to the easier OS, which has always been Windows for me.

I like the DVD version as everything is on one disk.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I finally got around to trying Ubuntu *again*. I must say they have improved it a lot since the last time I tried it, I can actually find my way around and do things. I think I screwed it up by trying to remove Totem... hmmm.


----------



## DIBL (Feb 22, 2007)

Wazzle, was it difficult to set up your ATI driver in Ubuntu?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont know, I'm using whatever Ubuntu came with. Its not on the pc in my specs, its a Sempron with a Radeon 9500.


----------



## DIBL (Feb 22, 2007)

This guy's "Envy" script did a great job installing the latest Nvidia driver on my Kubuntu system.  It says it will do the same for ATI cards -- if you can stand the risk, you might give it a shot:

http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html


----------



## Pandaz3 (Feb 22, 2007)

I like Ubuntu 6.06 on my old Gateway Laptop (P3 750. ATI Rage) but went with 32bit Suse 10.2  on my P4 2.4 with a ATI Radeon 9000 Pro 128, and 64 bit Suse 10.2 on my A64 with ATI 9500 Pro and I had no problems that I am aware of with video


----------



## Carcenomy (Feb 23, 2007)

Using Xubuntu Dapper on my iBook, was using Ubuntu Edgy. Neither work properly. Power management is totally screwed and is driving me insane, video drivers are iffy at best, excessively slow boot times. I shoulda just stuck with MacOS 9.


----------

